# Beretta PX4 Sight Adjustment "Opportunity"



## Clarke123 (Oct 5, 2010)

Beretta PX4 Sight Adjustment 

Ok, I have read through all of the posts on the Internet, and find that I'm one of those guys that got a PX4 with the need to adjust the sights. It shoots Low and to the Left (from sand bag pistol rest). I'm also one of those guys that doesn't like the Beretta standard for sights to "cover" the target (I like to be able to sit my sights on the middle of the target bulls-eye and actually hit where I'm aiming). I know that I could "re-learn" to shoot like Beretta decided that I should, but I have other pistols that shoot normally ... I figure it would be better to change the PX4 rather than everything else .... including my 92F that sights and shoots just fine.

I'm looking for choices: One suggestion was to get TJ Night Sights installed by a competent gunsmith at about the same price of buying one of Beretta's pricey "revenue enhancement" sight-adjustment tools.  Another idea was to find someone out there that has one of these sight tools and work with them. 

Anybody got one of the Beretta sight tools that they will loan / rent / sell me? Or, someone out there willing to help me adjust this blasted thing!?

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated !

Thanks,

Earl Clark - Cumming, GA


----------



## Clarke123 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Answer Found (exclusively) On Beretta Web Site.*

Looks like no one on GON has any experience with the PX4 sight system ...

So, for anyone interested, Beretta has a recently announced 
"PX4 Series Adjustable Rear & Front sight replacement kit, Stock # E00457, Priced at $54, and (no surprise) OUT of STOCK"


----------



## frankwright (Oct 8, 2010)

They are fairly new and most folks (Me) have not even seen one yet, but I do like the looks of one.

The sights look to be dovetailed, so left or right can be adjusted by a wood,brass or nylon punch and a small hammer. The adjustment tools do work well, I have one for Glocks but I have probably used them 20 times on mine and friends guns. I would not buy one for one adjustment.

I don't really understand how Beretta is saying to shoot as I have not seen the manual but even if it has a dot you can still shoot to the top of the front sight blade, blacken the front sight dot if you need to.
The other option is to search and see if they make a shorter front sight for your gun. All you need to find out is the sight dovetail sight and height and see if there is another that fit.
I do know other companies like trijicon make sights for the PX4 so others probably do also.


----------



## mike bell (Oct 8, 2010)

I wish I could get my hands on a PX4 to take some measurements on the slide. 

What tool are you talking about?   I have heard several people saying that the PX4 slide is not the same as the 92 series.  Beretta is even telling people that the PX4 works on the Beretta 92 sight tool.....several guys have told me they do not.


----------



## Clarke123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to All!

I called Beretta and they sent me a UPS Call Tag ... they said that they would correct the problem under warranty ...

Based upon how it shoots when it gets back, I may still opt to get the factory adjustable sight set anyhow .... and I have "punched" on/off dove-tail sights before ( although not Trijicon as I fear that they might break?) 

I will post my results when I have my pistol back from Beretta.

I bought the Beretta PX4 as a consious decision over the similiarly priced FNX ... mainly because of future parts availability and volume of pistols sold.  It functions perfectly, feels great in my hand, AND is lighter weight than my other all-steel 40's.


----------



## mike bell (Oct 25, 2010)

I heard the other day that Beretta is taking a MGW Cougar tool and milling the shoe (part that goes in the slide rails) to fit the PX4.  But MGW is the process of designing a tool for the PX4 since it is the top selling pistol right now for Beretta.


----------



## Clarke123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Update:

Got my PX4 back and the sights were adjusted ... It only took 4 weeks!

The factory target shows a fist sized group ... which is fine for me.

I guess I can't blame Beretta too much as they are just outsourcing QC to the public just like everyone else ... Seems like everyone is "Just working for a paycheck"  and professionalism has become an outdated concept that is being replaced with "Can't see it (the defect) from my house" attitude that started in the American automotive industry and has spread far and wide from Detroit !? 

Unfortunately, because of the loss of sales (and jobs) the automotive folks started a turn-around in auto quailty (I hope it isn't too late) but similiar action by other industries hasn't quite made it elsewhere.

Don't anyone settle for less than 100% quality in what you buy, return the *%?@! thing until they get it right OR refund your purchase price!    At the same time, don't hesitate to file complaints with the FTC, BBB and various forums ...

My 2 Cents Worth on inferior goods ...  there's also a famous quotation on the subject:

"Shoddy Merchandise is NO Bargain at any Price!"


----------

